# Operating pressures for R404a



## Rooster (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi guys I'm having a hard time trying to figure out what the operating pressures would be on a 404a walk in freezer? trying to maintain a -10 degree box.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Evaporating Pressure PSIG (kPa Abs.) 37.9 (362.5)
Condensing Pressure PSIG (kPa Abs.) 190.5 (1415)


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

At 50F or 10 Degree Celsius the pressure for 404 a is SIG (kPa Abs.) - 103.7 (816.4)


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

it varies of course depending on where the condensing unit and evap coils are surrounded by. consult a PT chart most all of them have 404a do a simple google search for a 404a pt chart and im sure you will have it there at your disposal.


----------

